# reviewing 'cures'



## Moyes (Jun 3, 2009)

Possible trigger

Hi all

Im back for those that might recognise me. For those that dont ive been suffering for about 9-10 years. A couple of poor suicide attempts and now looking to get back on the cure bandwagon due to changes in family circumstances. I can probably relate to most out there with this.

A couple of years ago i attempted to review all the posts that claimed they had cured or reduced symptons. I created a half assed spreadsheet to quantify them and asked for someone to take this on before i popped off on another 'downer'. Unfortunately i can not see this has happened so im back to try it again.

Basically i'd like your input on what your symptons are. How long you've had them and what you've tried to cure it (diet, medication exercise etc). Please be as honest and as detailed as possible. I'll also be at times revieiwing previous posts to collate post 2011 results. Hopefully we can use this info to point each other in a direction at the very least. Also if there are any volunteers to try out some of the 'cures' once we've found the most prevelant or effective ones that would help too.

I'll admit that i dopnt have much hope but my family is relying on me so i've got to give it a go and hope you will too.

Thanks


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I can tell you what I did to become stink free but I still suffer from constipation. I have ibs-cused to have ibs-d.After many years(2) of smelling found out it was a yeast issue..too much in my gut.

Once i got rid of the high fructose corn syrup my diarrhea disappeared within three days.I took wheat,sugar out of my diet,and red meat..this helped.Ate garlic and other anti fungals to kill off yeast,drank cinnamon and ginger to heal/soothe stomach/intestines.

The smell of the yest dying off,smelled worse than i usually did..my butt was hot alot and CONSTANTLY released gas.After 1 1/2 years the stink went away.

Finally had gotten control of it.Then i started to eat candy and within months the stink came back.

Now i know i cant eat alot of sugar,NO HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP and take probiotics.

this is the only way to do it for me.

If you have a yeast issue,the smell will get worse before it gets better..but it WILL get better.I dont smell like poo anymore and people sit next to me.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

first lg, soon followed by fbo, bad breath, brain fog, quite emotional, a long problem of anal itch got worse, difficulty evacuating, stools turned watery and messy, coccyx/sacrum pain when sitting.

cured about 98% of it by ACV pills just before a meal, 40 billion acidophilus probiotic in capsules per day, having a diet high in ginger, garlic, fenugreek, cayenne pepper (no idea which spice helps most) and low in sugar, processed carbs, no tea, maintaining a good posture...as in keeping weight off my coccyx. i get a very very weak mix if lg and fbo, only at work after sitting for a long time, very few people comment, and its only the young cliquey guys who care, and probably only care due to a few rare times it was noticeable.

so in short my 98% cure is equally down to diet, probiotic, acv, posture. mostly probiotic though.

a fair few people have been cured from prolapse correcting surgery, a few of us have referrals to colo rectal guys, look into that.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Have you tried giving up all grains? I follow my own diet based on low FODMAP & paleo. Working out the foods that cause intolerance / inflammation can be really confusing and I was close to a nervous breakdown trying to sort through all this. Going grain-free is very hard to do and I think this is why IBS symptoms are so hard to cure. Everyone loves their bread and the feeling of hunger you get going grain-free can be overwhelming. I just tell myself I can eat as much as I like. You can start a spreadsheet if you want, but the first thing I'd do is transfer your food diary onto your computer as it's so much easier to look things up. No-one can remember what they ate a week ago and what the effects were the next day.

I think IBS should be called irritable bowel condition, rather than syndrome. For most of us anyway the underlying reasons for it are food intolerances and the reasons could be due to enzyme deficiency, bacterial imbalance and how the nervous system interprets this. The reason why doctors can't help is because enzymes and bacteria are tiny and there's too much conflicting information anyway. No-one knows exactly what happens in our colons. But this is a medical condition. It has real, physical causes and the symptoms are largely cured by eliminating foods that cause intolerance and inflammation.

Just assume you're intolerant to everything and have everything going - SIBO, Celiac autoimmunity, etc and start from there. There's a difference between gas-producing food and intolerance foods. High carb foods like potatoes, sweet potatoes etc might cause a bit of gas but this doesn't mean they're harmful to you and you need foods that fill you up. On the other hand, grains with harmful proteins that cause inflammation, high FODMAPs, refined sugars etc are usually harmful to IBS patients. I'm not totally grain-free, I still have porridge in the morning. We all have a tolerance threshold and as long as you're below that you should notice a definite improvement in symptoms.

The most important aspect is still complete evacuation, but with the right foods this should be a lot quicker. This is a typical diet for me:

Evening & with breakfast: 3 cups tea

Porridge and egg for breakfast

Salad and cheese for lunch

Meat/fish and low FODMAP vegetables for dinner

Banana and yoghurt for dessert

Don't try to cheat by trying gluten-free grains.

http://scdlifestyle.com/2012/04/the-toxic-truth-about-gluten-free-food-and-celiac-disease/

Medications don't help at all. IBS could be a low-level form of autoimmunity.


----------



## chlorophyll (Jul 31, 2013)

IBS-D since as long as I can remember, literally. Worsened by anxiety / stress, and definitely lack of sleep. As a long-time "bad" / no sleeper it sucked. Certain foods trigger cramping and multiple toilet trips within 30mins to an hour of eating them (too much chocolate or other overly sweet items, melted cheese, the flavoring packets in cheap 2-min noodles, etc).

Have generally avoided obvious trigger foods, which only served to lessen the resulting immediate cramping but did nothing to lessen the general IBS-D situation. Tried Metamucil for awhile but it's effects faded and was expensive for dwindling results. Yoghurt, probiotics, etc, for no noticeable benefit.

Started having solid BM's just over 6 months ago once I started taking chlorophyll. Someone else on here said they have had relief with aloe juice. So drinking green seems to help at least some of us with IBS-D.

Read recently that something like 98% of IBS-D sufferers actually have an undiagnosed gallbladder issue, so that's something to investigate at a later time on the next visit to the doctor. In the meantime chlorophyll works like a champ, and sometimes a little too well.


----------



## Moyes (Jun 3, 2009)

I've started a first draft of it here. Just basic spreadsheet at the mo. hoping to collate 'cures' or things that reduce symptoms and to try the most used. The ideal situation is that we all share our info and try the most successful ones together updating, supporting and cajoling each other as necessary. It may be that some work for some but not others but if any work for any then its a success. Also it may help those that come after us.

Will keep this short as having difficulty concentrating but if we can post the dirty little symptoms (IBS-C/D soft stools, mucus,heams, warm feeling, incomplete etc). and also what you have tried and for how long as well as diet (be honest - mines ####) and exercise regimes. It should help.

I'll post fully when my concentrations back for now

IBS-D, lots of mucus, no solid stools, some warm and wet but intermitent.always incomplete evacuation. Eat anything, less than 30 minutes exercise a day (bike 15 mins, push ups 2 reps and now sit ups,unsure how to do kegel as always clench.)So 've got tons to do.

Its very basic,im up to July 2013 so far. Any help is appreciated.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/209574268/Cures-Sheet

edit - just finished between 2012-2014. will review and update tomorrow. Preliminary result is as expected, Diet 17, Apple Cider Vinegar 9 and probiotics 9 reduce the symptoms most.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/209613503/Cure-Filters

does anyone know somewhere i can upload the spreadsheet to as can only save as PDF on scribd.

cures sheet-https://docs.zoho.com/file/12cbmd5fd727e85594215a73cc1e1e0191e13

cure filters-https://docs.zoho.com/file/12cbm02be1e35e98b47d5b33bcd36203aadf5


----------



## Moyes (Jun 3, 2009)

Update:-

I've emailed all those that posted cures or reductions in the last year that seem to have tried them themselves and look forward to your responses either via pm or on here.

Thanks all. Might try to get a proforma together later.


----------



## glovernation (Jan 12, 2013)

dear moyes, can't fiqure out how to private message so here is my story. i had IBS alternating d+c for 8-10 years/ but my real problem personally and socially was the horrendous, oderous, volumous( 50-60times a day) gas. (started working night shift because of it ) no diet, no gas pill, fiber made it worse and so did probiotics,

nothing worked. Found an article by dr michael levitt ( gastrenterologist that studied gas) and he said it had to do with overgrowth of normal bacteria in the small bowel. He was talking about fecal transplants. I went back to my gastro and he had this new breath test for SBBOS. took it twice.

once before and once after treatment with antibiotic rifamin. Worked but only for 4-5 months also found out at that time I was  totally immunoglobulin A deficient. Immuno A coats and protects skin, breathing system and all gastro parts. can't find any info on wheter these are related but seems logical. went back and took med but not as much - still worked but for lesser time. after 4-5 treatments i have found out my doc only has me and one other patient with this problem. will try to find another doc with more experience. For me ther may be no "cure." heard that some patients end up on this antibiotic daily forever. rifaxamin is very expensive. found a article about treatment alternatives to rifaxmin and some of them are paired antibiotics for yeast . I wanted to try this next but my doc says no- only rifaxmin. found an article by a dr at mayo clinic about the nuritional deficents in sbos patients .. think i may go there if state university hosp has no experts. how to find and expert?? i'm going to call their office ans ask how many patients they have with sibo and if they do fecal transplants. I,m still looking for help and a new doctor not afraid of trying something different good luck --gotta go girl


----------



## jjane14 (Dec 3, 2013)

JUST A FOREWARNING THIS IS PRETTY LONG:

I've had problems with excessive gas, BO, (and I believe leaky gas) for over 7 years now. My main problem was the excessive gas though because it was uncontrollable and made me very uncomfortable, depressed and embarrased. It started when I was around 12-13 years old and its made my life completely horrible. I was treated terribly by others because of this and sometimes people stillI treated like I'm just vermin. It really has messed me up mentally/emotionally to the point I just stay at home all day and I dropped this semester of college. I'm afraid to be social and go out because of this. I really hate living this way. Around Nov. 2013 I started doing research on cures. Then I started trying some of the best reviewed products out there.

Some of the things I've tried are:
Charcoal pills, chlorophyll pills, apple cider vinegar, oil of oregano, gas X, colon cleansers, EZBiotics (probiotics) enemas, cumin seeds, olive leaf, baking soda, and Epsom salt.

I tried all these things for a few months and nothing really seemed to improve my symptoms. Granted I should've tried some of these for longer but it's hard to follow something when you see no results from it.

After making no progress I decided to just schedule a doctor appointment. Since I've had these problems I've been terrified of going to the doctors. I wasn't comfortable talking about my problems to anyone including doctors. But I was fed up of living this way so I just got over my fears and went to the doctors.

I went to a gastroenterologist and she recommended that I eat more fiber and try this product called miraLAX until my next appointment which is March 14th.

So I've been eating more fiber rich foods since my appointment and I took miraLAX for 7 days (as recommended). The miraLAX and fiber helped me move my bowels more frequently but I was still having gas (but it was a little less frequent).

I was still researching while I was taking the miraLAX and eating fiber. And I realized that my symptoms were lining up to it possibly being parasites affecting me. So I decided to try a parasite cleanse. And since doing that my symptoms have reduced significantly. I used to have excessive amounts of gas all day and now I have barely any gas at all. Only time I notice is late at night or in the morning when I'm laying down, whereas before it was like every few minutes throughout the day. Its only been a few weeks but feel like I've progressed so much from taking the parasite cleanse. It's also caused me to have fewer cravings for sugary food and junk and I've been eating a lot less. I have been eating healthier, I cut out meat(I did slip on that for like two days) but I still didn't have a lot of gas from it. I haven't really been around a lot of people to test if the leaky gas/odor remains but my gas problem has really improved.

I'm convinced that this parasite cleanse really is helping to cure me. From a person who's been going through this for years I would recommend to anyone who has excessive gas problems to try a parasite cleanse. It's only been a few weeks so I'll try to keep updating and let everyone know if it continues to help as time goes on.

Sorry that this is long I just really wanted to get this out there.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

^^ someone else on here swears blind its just a parasite problem. i just read that parasites can create ammonia, i used to get very ammonia smelling poop so maybe it could be that.


----------



## chlorophyll (Jul 31, 2013)

jjane14 said:


> chlorophyll pills


As much as chlorophyll (liquid) puts an end to my IBS-D, it does give me a lot of gas that would have otherwise been a part of some explosive D event.  I'd guess it was suggested to you as an odor mask more than anything, but might have been making things worse for you.


----------



## jjane14 (Dec 3, 2013)

chlorophyll said:


> As much as chlorophyll (liquid) puts an end to my IBS-D, it does give me a lot of gas that would have otherwise been a part of some explosive D event. I'd guess it was suggested to you as an odor mask more than anything, but might have been making things worse for you.


Yeah that chlorophyll did not work for me at all. I stopped using it.


----------



## jjane14 (Dec 3, 2013)

westr said:


> ^^ someone else on here swears blind its just a parasite problem. i just read that parasites can create ammonia, i used to get very ammonia smelling poop so maybe it could be that.


Yeah I wasn't even aware that parasites can cause all these problems. I researched parasites and they can cause alot of digestive problems alongside many different symptoms. So I decided to try a parasite cleanse and since then my symptons have improved alot.


----------

